# Stalling



## gregtaras (Sep 14, 2003)

I have a 1991 Stanza with a 2.4 engine. It recently started stalling with the A/C on usually when in idle. I noticed that when the A/C kicks in the rpm goes down instead of up. I'm not sure what the parts are called but shouldn't the vacuum pump located on the drivers side fender near the firewall activate when the rpm's go down and pull on the throttle? It just sits there. What activates that? I tried checking for voltage and found none. I can only find a chilton manual for this car and it's not much help. Any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Is your battery good? Maybe an electrical problem somewhere?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> I noticed that when the A/C kicks in the rpm goes down instead of up


low battery voltage...happens to me also when i start the car after leaving it out in the coild


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

You coulld go try adding additional ground wires from the battery as i did mine..or scrape the paint from the ground points in the body so its metal to metal contact, not paint to metal..


----------



## U12 2NR (May 31, 2004)

Honestly if you don't have any starting problems or slow cranking problems it's hard to jump to a low battery charge. The problem will lie in your auxillary air control valve, which is located on the passengers side of the intake plenum (collector). When the ecu is told of some sort of load (electrical or mechanical) then it increases the voltage to the AACV motor which allows more air into the plenum, which increases idle. You can test your AACV motor and see if it reads 12 ohms, if not it needs to be replaced. If the motor is fine, then remove the assembly and clean it thoroughly. Clean your throttle body also, there is a smal hole in the throttle body that will greatly affect your idle. 

Sudesh
TeamNSE.Com - Nissan Stanza Enthusiasts


----------

